# OOP Beispiele?



## Gladiator6 (7. September 2006)

Hallo

Ich bin daran mir die Objektorientierte Programmierung in PHP anzueignen. Jedoch tue ich mich immer noch schwer. Habe 2 Bücher, die Grundlagen sind vorhanden, habe aber trotzdem noch Mühe durchzublicken resp. selber anzuwenden. Ich denke am einfachsten lernt man das ganze an konkreten Beispielen! In den 2 Büchern hat es jedoch nur 1 "einfaches" Beispiel, der Rest ist schon eine Stufe höher!

Darum die Frage: Bekomme ich im Internet irgend wo einfachere, konkrete Beispiele zur OOP?


----------



## Flex (7. September 2006)

Wie sieht es hiermit aus?

http://de3.php.net/manual/de/ref.classobj.php
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/php-tutorials/247088-php-klasse-zum-loggen-von-ips-ohne-mysql.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/php-t...rser-klasse-mit-verschachtelten-bloecken.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/php-tutorials/238494-image-handler-klasse.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/php-t...toforcing-basierend-auf-cookies-sessions.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/php-tutorials/221051-ftp-klasse-ohne-die-ftp-funktionen.html

Einfach mal ein paar aus der Tutorials Sektion rausgeholt bzw. die offizielle PHP Dokumentation.


----------



## Gladiator6 (7. September 2006)

Die Klasse zum loggen von IPs ist in etwa sowas wie ich mir vorgestellt habe! Habe jetzt den grössten Teil durch, und kann das ganze nachvollziehen. Auch wenn ich im Moment keine Verwendung für sowas habe, ist es doch gut um daran zu lernen!

Die weiteren Tutorials sind mir aber definitiv zu komplex!

Ich beherrsche die Grunlagen von PHP und hab vor kurzem mit OOP angefangen, da ist mir das ganze noch zu kompliziert!


----------



## Navy (7. September 2006)

OOP ist ein Konzept, das erlernt man nicht *anhand* einer Sprache (und in meinen Augen schon gar nicht an PHP, aber das ist rein subjektiv) sondern wenn dann nur an Beispielen einer Sprache.

http://www.schule.de/schulen/oszhdl/gymnasium/faecher/informatik/oop/index.htm

http://www.galileocomputing.de/artikel/gp/artikelID-215

Ließ Sie Dir durch. Und wenn Du wirklich was mit OOP machen willst, dann nimm Smalltalk. Weder PHP noch C++, Delphi, Java etc bringen *echte* OOP. Die liefern nur Krücken, auf denen man aber bisweilen gut laufen kann.


----------

